# Shipping bags



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

US Plastics has some outstanding prices on their shipping bags. I ordered 200 1.5mil 4"x18" bags for shipping plants earlier this year for $20 shipped.

US Plastics has 1,000 1 mil 4"x18" bags for $22.43! For those who may be interested in shipping fish, they do have larger sizes available in this type. Here is a link to the bags if anyone is interesting in going in on an order. They come in individually wrapped packs of 100 for easy distribution to everyone:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=12358&product%5Fid=12359

If we need bags (I do) for shipping, it is much more economical to order from US Plastics than some other sources.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey, these can be heat sealed! Let me ask my family if they need some for food preservation too. We may be able to order sooner or even get the 5% discount. At $2.43/100 bags it's worth stocking up to save a little more with power buying. 

For myself, I wasn't sure I would be able to use 100 bags up in a year, but sharing them with my folks with their food storage thingymabob... It might be worth it to go ahead and get two hundred anyway.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what kind of shipping bags your looking at, but I can definately recommend the breatheable type. They are supposed to let the CO2 out and the O2 in. With these bags, you fill the whole bag with water since it breathes.

Someone sent me some red cherry shrimp in one and they all made it. THe beahtable bags would be best for shipping fish. I'm not sure if you'd need something that good for shipping plants.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the idea of the breather bag but in my experience they are very delicate. I've had a couple shipments received in the breather bags that were busted...one cost me over a dozen cherry shrimp.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't want to spread rumors, but I thought I heard it mentioned at the last GCAS meeting that the company that makes the breather bags was stopping their production??? They just weren't catching on like expected. 

If I was shipping fish, I would probably invest in some but the plants don't really care what they are shipped in as long as they are kept moist and not too hot.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Think of how long fish have been transported in regular bags. All the shops that I've been to at the time they were receiving fish had them in regular bags. Last time I was at my cousin's shop they were unloaded a bunch of new marine fish and they were in big plastic bags. Nothing fancy. It's a nice idea, but there wasn't the necessity to create market demand or justify the cost. Although, from Kordon's perspective, I would has advertised something like "transportation are rising so you should make sure your livestock arrive safely by using our breather bags!" So I can understand if they are in fact shutting down production...but that is still just a rumor. I for one would rather have the durability of a standard bag with a shot of AmQuel Plus.


----------

